# XM Tops 76K Customers



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

XM Satellite Radio said it exceeded most Wall Street analyst expectations for first quarter subscriber growth, ending the three-month period with more than 76,000 total customers as of March 31.

XM added more than 48,000 subscribers in the first quarter, exceeding its target by 15 percent, said XM President and CEO Hugh Panero. "Our momentum continues with consumers, retailers and automakers alike recognizing XM as the hot new audio entertainment product of 2002," he said.

Meanwhile, Heinz Stubblefield left his chief financial officer position at XM. On Monday, it was announced that Stubblefield was named executive vice president and CFO of AHLS, a leading provider of marketing support services, a position he took immediately.

From SkyReport (Used with permission)


----------

